# No mum your not having the mouse



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been trying to get some things done today and look why I haven't got much done :roll:

right mum if your not going to pay me attention I am taking the mouse so there








no your not having it back until you give me attention








if I look over there and ignore her she will give me some attention soon








umm doesn't seem to be working 








Ok I will pretend to fall asleep on her mouse that will def get me attention








what's so great about this mouse anyway mum it doesn't run








Come on mum pay me attention pretty please








Thats much better a cuddle with my mummy awwww I love it here. think I go to sleep now


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww that is soooo cute 

They never like you trying to do anything on the computer do they.
Mine is always sitting on the laptop and trying to walk across the keys when I am typing.

Gorgeous kitty!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a beautiful kitty, gorgeous colour, lovely fluffy baby,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awwwww how sweet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol dont ya just love em *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are great pics  mine cats are the same way lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Lovely pics and what a gorgeous at. I do love the fluffy ones!

Lou
X


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I Want Your Cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hes not really my cat well sort of my cat he is a permanent foster for the UKRCC as he has asthma and has had strokes and other brain problems so nobody wants him.I have had him since Jan and he has settled in so well with my lot.
He will stay with me if he never ever gets a home.It doesn't matter to me that he is ill and may die young from a brain bleed,asthma attack or stroke I love him to bits and will give him all the love and attention he needs for however long he has left. you can read his story here if you are interested
Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

aaaw your cat is beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless him, poor little thing, and well done to you for loving and caring for him he is adorable,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Hes not really my cat well sort of my cat he is a permanent foster for the UKRCC as he has asthma and has had strokes and other brain problems so nobody wants him.I have had him since Jan and he has settled in so well with my lot.
> He will stay with me if he never ever gets a home.It doesn't matter to me that he is ill and may die young from a brain bleed,asthma attack or stroke I love him to bits and will give him all the love and attention he needs for however long he has left. you can read his story here if you are interested
> Welcome to the UKRCC


what a dear soul he is, bless  
he is lucky to have you.

will check out the link


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww, how adorable! It's great that he's got you looking out for him.


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

Such a beautiful cat just adorable .it's a pity there wasn't alot more lovely people about like you who care so much ..bless you .xx


----------

